# Air sack disease ?



## Emme (Jun 10, 2014)

One of my girls was diagnosed with this today, she starts antibiotics tomorrow! 

I know we have to throw all eggs out for 21 days but do I need to separate her from my other 3?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would ask the vet. Bacterial diseases are not as easily spread, I'm guessing she was with them when she got sick and they are fine. The question is dosing her. Its going to depend on how her drug is administered.


----------



## Emme (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for your reply! Sadly a second chicken is also showing symptoms so we are going to treat all 4 of them as a precaution!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you look up the causes of airsacculitis you will see that there are several causes. It would be good to look to see if you have something external as the source or if its MG. 

You can check with the state vet to see what type of testing they have available and what the cost, if any, is.


----------

